# Hair?!



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Let's say you could design your soul mate, they'd be perfect for you in every way. What would their hair look like? (What color would it be, what length, what style?)

I must admit I'm a sucker for nice hair, especially long hair on guys...

So what do the rest of you like hair-wise? opcorn


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm not too picky about hair. But I really like dark/brown hair that has some waviness to it. maybe shoulder length or so.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

I don't really care, but if I had to pick something I think I'd agree with what Inturmal said.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hair color & style is a rather trivial issue in choosing a soul mate, but I'd consider the ideal to be long, straight, and blond on my dream girl.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

...


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Long, straight and dark.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

don't care. I don't like the idea of designing a perfect mate 'cause that is unpossible. Besides, someone who doesn't fit any pre-concieved description could very well grab your complete attention.

but to somewhat answer the question I suppose I like lighter hair colors, or red hair. I don't care what length..as long as it fits the person a mohawk or liberty spikes could work


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

doesn't really matter obviously. but ideally, dark brown hair, wavy or slightly curly, not long enough to look like long hair at all, but slightly longer than short.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I like hair on men alittle past the ears, curly, and a sandy-dark brown color. I just like hair with length anyway, usually brown is the color i'm attracted to most.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

On men: I absolutely love long (or medium length.. below the ears with bangs long enough to tuck behind the ears) dark brown wavy hair. I prefer that it appears messy and slightly poofy as opposed to carefully brushed straight. 

On women: Short icy blonde or jet black hair with bangs and layers.

I'm not really picky, but those are the hairstyles that really get to me.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Atomic said:


> Let's say you could design your soul mate, they'd be perfect for you in every way. What would their hair look like? (What color would it be, what length, what style?)
> 
> I must admit I'm a sucker for nice hair, especially long hair on guys...
> 
> So what do the rest of you like hair-wise? opcorn


Type of hair depends. Some people look good with straight hair others look good with wavy/ curly hair. Usually I like it upper back lengthwise (just past shoulders). Color doesn't really matter I guess I'd say blonde only because they seem to be the only girls that give me the time of day.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

Well, I feel bad having preferences...but my ideal would be long, dark, wavy-but-not-curly hair.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I like all sorts of hair, but I'm partial to short hair on women, especially brown, curly, downy soft hair :mushy


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Now I'm not saying you guys should have to choose a mate based on hairstyle, just if you *had* to choose what would it be. It's okay to like hair


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## Readonly (Aug 8, 2006)

I like long straight hair. Color doesn't care.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I like it when a guy has their hair a little longer. I have a preference for it to be dark and wavy. I dont like it to long though. I am not into the hippie look where the guy puts it into a poney tail.


----------



## Kai (Aug 14, 2006)

Straight haired girls have all the luck. I've decided to straighten mine, probably about a week and a half from now. Only I have to call and make the appointment and I am procrastinating on that.

I guess my ideal would be shiny straight longish dark hair on a guy. Ponytails can be cool, but it's dangerous waters. IMHO male ponytails should not exceed shoulder length. But really, I don't care that much.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Kai wrote:*



> Straight haired girls have all the luck.


Tell me about it. My hair is wavy/curly and it ALWAYS has this frizz to it :mum But i can't bring myself to put any hair product in it. I have to brush it when it is wet and leave it, because if i brush it when it is dry it looks like i electrocuted myself :stu

I have no preference for hair on a man - short hair, long hair, no hair - i don't care.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I love this discussion!

I don't like hair that's too short. I like hair just a little past the ears on men, but not much longer than that. I love it slightly wavy and rich brown. I like a little texture too, the hair should have a good feel to it. A little friz isn't bad, 'cause perfectly smooth hair can be a bit boring. I also find blond men intriguing. Tousled blond hair always attracts my attention! I prefer no gel or products in the hair, except on special occasions. I like a natural look and feel.

I've put a lot of thought into this over the years, can you tell? LOL.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*takes notes*


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh man, I have straight hair but I'm definately not lucky, it's so flat! I try everything to volumize it, but nothing works. And volumizing shampoo is a lie, doesn't do a thing for me. I wish I had curly hair or something. 

Yep, messy hair is also good on guys.


----------



## RMJS (Jun 9, 2005)

Shoulder-length or longer, dark brown, and wavy...


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

starblob said:


> *Kai wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say the main problem is no product. Put product in it and I'm sure it would look beautiful. Sure straight hair may be easier to keep up but it doesn't mean it's more attractive just more convenient.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Long or longish, any color. opcorn



> And volumizing shampoo is a lie, doesn't do a thing for me.


I tried using this and it made my hair so crazy, I looked like a poodle.


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

I like redheads. 

But it doesn't matter, whatever looks good on a guy. I've seen hot guys that were bald and some that had really long hair.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I prefer either short(but not too short, long enough to style it), or a bit shaggy, but no ponytails.


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

ShyFX said:


> Long, straight and dark.


:ditto

Though there have been many exceptions :b


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

i've been attracted to women with short hair and even with shaved heads. but generally i would say my ideal is long, dark, wavy.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

Short slightly wavy light to dark brown hair. opcorn


----------

